# Marine Aquariums > Marine Emergency's! >  are these aptesia?

## lost

Not sure if you can call this an emergency but it will be if these things are what i think they are and they spread.If they are i have been told the best thing is to get a peppermint shrimp so were would be the best place to get one from? thanks guys

----------


## Gary R

yes it is aiptasia m8 and you could try a couple of Peppermint Shrimps but i never found them to be any good, i ended up getting a pearlscale butterfly fish which did it for me, or you could try some of uncle joe's lemon juice but you need to get this in its mouth

Regards Gary

----------


## lost

Thanks gary at the mo they are tiny and a shop near me as a shrimp being as they are to small for anything else i will try that first its a shame but i dont think my tank is big enough for a butterfly fish

----------


## Timo

Yes those aps m8. Peppermint shrimps work fine, the problem is most pet shops dont sell true Lysmata wurdemanni. Really hard to tell do a net search loads of info about. Basic its body is not very bright more transparent and no white stripes. You need a good shop to sell the right ones. 

http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/inv...kpeppermin.htm

I did have one that liked aps but i found him dead yesterday in my sink  :Frown: , i had a clear out he must have been in a piece of rock hiding.

If you want to buy mail order Fishmans Frags sells the proper ones.

----------


## Timo

Other way is to just kill them lost, again net search cos there's loads of ways. Ones i have killed about 50% have come back to life.

Boiling water
Lemon juice
Kalk mix
Hot blade

All worked but some came back.

Milliput over them if i can get to them to do that i find best way  :Big Grin:

----------


## lost

Thanks guys you have been a great help, the story so far got to the shop and asked for a peppermint shrimp only to be shown one that was a humped back not much difference :Mad:  :censored: so no shrimp :Mad:  :censored: my daughter works near a fish shop she is going to ask in there for me tomorrow, plus while i was out some  :censored:  scraped the front of my car.I spent a freezeing afternoon trying to tcut the scratches out :censored:  i have had one one of thoes days  :lol:

----------


## Timo

Ouch unlucky lost on the upside the lighting you have on your tank looks good in the picture  :Smile:

----------


## lost

Thanks mate its a 24" blue/white t5, riped out the old one it was no were near big enough.It looks ok its just a nightmare trying to get the lr to look nice not my best point :roflmao:

----------


## Gary R

iv found with aiptasia in the past that they always have a back way out of a rock, you think you have got them only to find them come back out of another hole in the rock :worm:

as timo says Fishmans Frags are a good place to try as i know anne gets alot of stuff off him........good luck with it m8 and sorry to hesr about your car.

----------


## lost

Np thanks gary it was not as bad as it sounded most of it i managed to tcut out.Anyway the shop is going to order me  a shrimp as they are out of stock at the mo.Thank you again guys for all your help, thoes aptesia dont half spread fast :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

